# Shisha Time - Juice Reviews



## BuzzGlo (5/4/15)

So I picked up 4 bottles of these in 0 mg.

they are sold in 0 mg , 11 mg, 18 mg and (24mg and 36mg AFAIR)
There's a guy in fordsburg selling them.

The company address was in the Uk but once I got home its labelled made in China.

R100 - for 4.




i've got mint, strawberry, mixed fruit and watermelon.

Ingredients PG, Glycerol,water, flavors.

Strawberry - okay got the taste seems very basic simple.

Mint is strong very much like sheesha. ( mixed it down on a dripper with some vg and Its pretty good)

Fruit mix - doesnt taste like much to me.

Watermelon is pleasant but i'm not getting the chappies watermelon flavour i like and have tasted with another e-juice.

My wife who loves shisha and wont move over to vaping says they are close sheesha falvours.

overall i have mixed feelings, not sure i'd buy this again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Thanks for the feedback @BuzzGlo 
Appreciate the effort and it helps others

I have moved this to the E-liquid reviews thread and have amended the title according to the convention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/4/15)

Bad bad bad for a subtank mini, I've been burning my tongue all week with this juice spitting on my subtank. 

Mixed in some vg based nic yesterday and my tongue is saved.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

